# The Hub Thread



## 37fleetwood

first, the Morrow hub, Morrow hub serial numbers are fairly straight  forward. A letter and single digit number denote the year and quarter. 
The letter is the year starting in 1931. 
The number is the quarter (4 quarters in a year). 

(example: "E4" is the 4th quarter of 1935) 
(Note, there is some controversy over whether A=1930 or A=1931 I  have used the most accepted A=1931 though I have no concrete evidence to  support the position.) 

A = 1931 
B = 1932 
C = 1933 
D = 1934 
E = 1935 
F = 1936 
G = 1937 
H = 1938 
I = 1939 
J = 1940 
K = 1941 
L = 1942 
M = 1943 
N = 1944 
O = 1945 
P = 1946 
Q = 1947 
R = 1948 
S = 1949 
T= 1950 
Morrow was bought by Bendix and apparently end around 1950. 
here is an exploded view of the Morrow hub


----------



## 37fleetwood

the Bendix "Automatic" hub, or "two speed kickback" hub 
I'll add more information on this one later. 
there are three colors denoted in the bands painted on the hub  shell, red, yellow, and blue. these colors denote gear ratios as well as  the type of brake system used inside the hub shell.. 
 an exploded view from some of the Schwinn stuff I've gathered.


----------



## 37fleetwood

the Mattatuck hub. not super common but you may run across one of these. 
I've never had one and know very little about them. I'll add information as I find it. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 37fleetwood

the "Red Band" Bendix hub. 
one of the most common of the middleweight era hubs. these are super  common. there were 3 versions, the Original design 1946-1961, the RB  1961-1963 and the RB-2 1963 and newer. the main way to tell them apart  is the way the sprocket is attached. The original hub has a threaded  sprocket like the New Departure hubs but the thread is different and not  compatible, the RB has a spline, and the RB-2 has a 3 lug key-way  setup. 
here is the RB-2 hub followed by the RB and the original design Bendix Coaster brake hub.


----------



## 37fleetwood

the Sturmey Archer AW 3 speed, and S5/2 5 speed hub.


----------



## 37fleetwood

New Departure Model D. 
possibly the most common balloon tire bike hub out there. New Departure was a division of General Motors. 
there is no way of knowing the year that I know of except that there  are a few different brake arms. I'm not sure of exact years they were  changed. there are also some internal differences which you will run  into if you try to put the innards from a newer hub into an older shell.


----------



## 37fleetwood

the Musselman hub. 
this hub is found on all brands but is most common on the Elgins and J.C. Higgins bikes.


----------



## 37fleetwood

the Perry hub. 
very common in the middleweight era. Huffy used a lot of these as did others. 




Perry B-500 hub 




Perry Two Star hub


----------



## 37fleetwood

the Hercules hub. another English made 3 speed hub. 
to my knowledge these were common on lightweight bikes in the 1950's through the 1970's


----------



## 37fleetwood

Komet Hub


----------



## 37fleetwood

Torpedo-boy hub


----------



## RMS37

37fleetwood said:


> (Note, there is some controversy over whether A=1930 or A=1931 I  have used the most accepted A=1931 though I have no concrete evidence to  support the position.)




Just a note; I haven't seen a factory document equating the Morrow letter code to the year of the hub's manufacture but the best substantiation of A=1931 is the relative dates of the blackout hubs and, that in cases where it does work to date a bike by the hub date and the serial number, A=1930 typically does not perform.


----------



## 1959firearrow

This is awesome and really helpful going to go over this quite a few times to make sure I don't miss anything. Thank you 37FLEETWOOD this will be great for newbies like me!


----------



## 37fleetwood

Page 9!
time for a bump


----------



## Monark52

Thanks Fleetwood, there's some great info here. It's nice to have all the diagrams in one place. I have a few of the oddball hubs laying around so maybe I'll dig them out take them apart.


----------



## SirMike1983

Tony Hadland has the best blog on Sturmey Archer Hubs. Instructional reference for repair of numerous Sturmey Archer hubs, including out of date models and some obscure ones. From Handland guide blog:

http://hadland.wordpress.com/2012/07/02/how-to-repair-old-sturmey-archer-hubs/

The AW has been covered, but here is its predecessor, the model K:

http://hadland.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/k.pdf

Also includes instructions on Sturmey Archer triggers.

A video on how the AW works.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6v5K-2zWMI


----------



## Waterland

Some of the images are no longer working such as the New Departure Model D image.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Waterland said:


> Some of the images are no longer working such as the New Departure Model D image.




I'll have to work on that later, kinda busy now.


----------



## SirMike1983

Waterland said:


> Some of the images are no longer working such as the New Departure Model D image.




Udall Customs over at Rat Rod did a hub cutaway project. Model D here.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=30484


----------



## Waterland

Great rebuild tutorial on that site!  Do I remember correctly that the New Departure Model C is the pretty much the same internally as the Model D?  I have a Model C that I need to service and I want to make sure I do it right.


----------



## 37fleetwood

all of the pages should work now.
Originally Cameron was doing the cutout hubs as a project for my site. they're very cool, glad he kept the project going.


----------



## SirMike1983

Waterland said:


> Great rebuild tutorial on that site!  Do I remember correctly that the New Departure Model C is the pretty much the same internally as the Model D?  I have a Model C that I need to service and I want to make sure I do it right.




Should be the same process.


----------



## Monarky

SirMike1983 said:


> Should be the same process.




Does anyone have a copy of he hub breakdown of a New Departure "C" hub. Let me know


----------



## dfa242

This is a great thread, Scott - thanks a lot for getting it started.


----------



## SirMike1983

Monarky said:


> Does anyone have a copy of he hub breakdown of a New Departure "C" hub. Let me know




The closest I've seen is the parts list. It would be nice to have a better one for reference completeness. The differences in the parts list are very minor and the catalogs even allow free interchange of the parts not named specifically in the parts list. The discs in particular differ in terms of the thickness of each disc.  The Model C hub has thicker braking washers than the Model D, which makes each disc less prone to crack, but also reduces braking surface and power. The second parts catalog linked says everything except the spring interchanges between the C and D. I've actually found that depending on which catalog you're looking at, the number of parts interchanging described varies for some reason. The picture linked here says nothing about the spring being different, but the second link says the spring is different, yet the other parts interchange. Even if they're very similar, perhaps a cut away comparison is in order to put it to rest. I suppose were I rebuilding one now, I'd use the guide for the Model D (the sources seem to agree it's very similar) and watch for anything that looks different from the cutaway guide from Rat Rod. 







http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle197/picture673


----------



## Gary Mc

*For Pre-1933 New Departure (including Model D backwards) and Corbin hubs*

For Pre-1933 New Departure (including Model D backwards) and Corbin hubs, see my thread at:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Dating-Project-Need-everyone-s-help-pre-1933

There are documented dates produced, hub diagrams, patents, pics, etc. from the start of coaster brakes in 1897 up through the start of the ND Model D which came out in December 1933 in that thread.  It includes ND & Corbin front hubs where info has been found.


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model D Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO pics*

New Departure Model D Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO pics


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model WD Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO pics*

New Departure Model WD Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model DD Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO pics*

New Departure Model DD Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model A, Model C, & Model D Parts Diagrams*

*New Departure Model A Parts Diagram* 





*New Departure Model C Parts Diagram*





*New Departure Model D Parts Diagram*


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model D Manual*


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model B*

Here's an ad on the almost "Mythical" New Departure Model B which was designed for and used on band driven motorcycles circa 1906.  There was also a Model BB for chain driven motorcycles and tandem bicycles. 

*MODELS B & BB: "Cycle and Automobile Trade Journal", Volume 11; October 1, 1906; Page 324






MODEL BB: Motorcycle Illustrated October 1, 1908 Page 30






IMPORTANT NOTE: Also note the New Departure Model F front Hub mentioned in the first ad also built for Bicycle Tandems & Motorcycles.
*


----------



## Gary Mc

*Documented Dates on New Departure (Model D back) & Corbin coaster brake hubs*

*New Departure Bell Co. / New Departure Manufacturing Co., Bristol, Conn. Rear Coaster Brake Hubs:*

*New Departure "Junior"* - earliest ?; known 1936; last ? (Used on children's sidewalk cycles)

*New Departure "Endee"* - earliest ?; known 1930; last ? (Used on children's scooter bikes & bicycles)

*New Departure Model D* - earliest Dec 1933 

*New Departure Model C* - 1927 to 1933 

*New Departure Models B & BB* (Tandems & Motorcycles) - known 1906 to 1908 

*New Departure Model A* - 1902 to 1928 (originally known as "1903 Model" 1902/03, "1904 Model" 1903/04, called Model A by 1906)

*New Departure Coaster Brake Pat'd (on cast brake arm) "1902 Model" *- 1902 

*New Departure Bell Co. Bristol Conn. U.S.A. Pat'd (on cast brake arm) "Improved 1901 Model"* - May 1901 to December 1901 

*New Departure, Bristol Conn., U.S.A. (on machined brake arm) "First 1901 Model" aka "The Modern Witch"* - Dec. 1900 to May 1901 

*The "New Departure" Security Coaster Cyclometer* - 1900 (Same as "New Departure" Automatic Coaster with an added cyclometer attached inside the sprocket side of the hub; straight-pull spokes). 

*The "New Departure" Automatic Coaster *- November 1899 to 1900 

*"THE NEW DEPARTURE COASTER BRAKE & HUB, PATENTED, MF'D BY P&F CORBIN" on machined brake arm aka "New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake"* in catalog - 1898 to 1900 (First True Coaster Brake Hub; designed by ND, mf'd by Corbin, sold by both; machined brake arm; straight-pull & side-pull spoke examples known). 

*New Departure Controller Pat'd on brake arm on right drive side* - created 1897; 1898 This is the very first Coaster "Decelerator" Brake Hub, designed by New Departure Bell, sold as "NEW DEPARTURE CONTROLLER" in 1898 (Unique coaster brake arm on the right drive side

*P.&F. Corbin / Corbin Screw Corp, New Britain, Conn. Rear Coaster Brake Hubs:*

*Corbin Two-Speed Coaster Brake Model 10* - 1906 to 1920 (cast brake arm 1906-1907, machined brake arm 1908-1920)

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 8* - 1909 to 1922 (machined brake arms only; concave hub shell)

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 7* - 1908 to 1909 (first machined brake arm only; concave hub shell)

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 6* - 1905 to 1909 (last cast brake arm only - "Corbin Duplex, The Corbin Screw Corp., New Britain Conn.U.S.A."; first concave hub shell)

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake for Chainless Bicycles.* - known 1906 (1906 cat Post #27)

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 5* - motorcycle & bicycle tandems only known 1905-1911. Numerous models 5-A to 5-H.

*"Corbin Duplex, The Corbin Screw Corp., New Britain Conn.U.S.A." on brake arm "1904 Model"* - 1904 (cast brake arm; last straight hub shell; came out Dec. 1903)

*"New Departure Duplex, P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A." on brake arm aka "1903 Model"* - late 1902 to 1903 (cast brake arm; straight hub shell: First use of "Duplex" on Brake Arm)

*"New Departure Coaster, P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A." on cast brake arm aka "1902 Model"* - 1902 (cast brake arm, straight hub shell)

*"New Departure Coaster, P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A." aka"1901 Model"* - 1900 to 1901 (straight-pull spokes; straight hub shell)

*"THE NEW DEPARTURE COASTER BRAKE & HUB, PATENTED, MF'D BY P&F CORBIN" on machined brake arm aka "New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake"* in catalog - 1898 to 1900 (First True Coaster Brake Hub; designed by ND, mf'd by Corbin, sold by both; machined brake arm; straight-pull & side-pull spoke examples known).


NOTE 1: CORBIN REAR COASTER BRAKE HUB ARM STYLES: 
Machined coaster brake arms - 1898 to 1900/01 (P.&F.Corbin) & 1907 to 1921 (Corbin Screw Corp)
Cast coaster brake arms - 1900 (1901 Model) to 1906

NOTE 2: "P.&F. CORBIN CO." & "CORBIN SCREW CORP'N" ON COASTER BRAKE HUB ARMS
The Corbin Screw Corporation - 1904 to 1921 (Came into use sometime after May 2, 1903)
P.&F.Corbin Co. - 1898 to 1903

NOTE 3: USE OF "NEW DEPARTURE" ON COASTER BRAKE HUB ARMS
New Departure Bell Co. & New Departure Manufacturing - 1897 forward
P&F Corbin - 1898 to 1903 (New Departure Coaster in 1902 & New Departure Duplex in 1903
The Corbin Screw Corporation - "Corbin Duplex" used instead 1904 & later (NOTE: Corbin continued to state "New Departure" in catalogs and even the brake arms in their ads appear as New Departure Duplex from 1905 through 1907 but I am firmly convinced that The Corbin Screw Corporation never actually used New Departure Duplex on the hub coaster brake arms after 1903; One side note, 1904 ads alone show "Corbin's Duplex" on the coaster brake arm which was also never used)


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin & New Departure Fixie Rear Hubs & Front Hubs documented dates*

*Rear Hubs (No Coaster Brake - FIXIE)*

*New Departure Model BRX Rear "Road" Hubs*  - known 1936 (straight hub shell)

*New Departure Model RX Rear "Road" Hubs*  - known ? (concave hub shell)

*New Departure Model R Rear "Road" Hubs*  - known 1918 

*Corbin Model No. 26*  - known 1905 to 1920 
*Front Hubs:*

*New Departure Model W* - earliest 1935 

*New Departure Model SM* - 1927 to 1935 (straight hub shell)

*New Departure Model MX* - known ? (concave hub shell)

*New Departure Model M* - known 1906 to 1930 

*New Departure Model F (Tandems & Motorcycles)* - known 1906 

*New Departure Model BM* - ? 

*Corbin Model No. 16* - 1904 to 1930 
*Motorcycle Rear Hub Models*
Corbin: 5-B, 5-E, 9, 9-A, 11, 11-A, 12, 12-A, 18, 18-A, 19, 19-A; ND B, BB

*Motorcycle Front Hub Models*
Corbin 15, 17; ND F


----------



## sam




----------



## sam




----------



## bricycle

Did Sturmey make Brampton? Same shifters....


----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## 37fleetwood

cont...


----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## 37fleetwood

cont...


----------



## jd56

*Kickback hubs?*

Here is one of those newbie questions concerning "Kickback Hubs"

How many different manufacturers made these kickback multispeed hubs?

I know Bendix made them. Then Schwinn offered them but were these Sturmey Archers?
I had a Columbia FireArrow that had an "Automatic" kickback but, can't recall who made it though?

Finally what should one expect to pay for these various kickbacks assembled on rims or not assembled?

Seems to be a good question but, then, keep in mind I'm a newbie and trying to learn. Hence the reason why I'm here....there is no stupid question here, is there?

Please list them (the various manufacturers and models made) here.

Thanks
JD


----------



## dougfisk

*2 speed kickbacks*

JD,  - quick recap:

Bendix made 3 versions in the 60's, red band, yellow band, and blue band.  I have paid about $60 for loose hubs.

Fichtel & Sachs (German) made 2 versions from the 60's on, Duomatic and Automatic (shifts itself!).  I have paid about $70 for loose hubs.

Very recently I think Sturmey Archer has offerred one.  I know nothing of this one.


----------



## jd56

Thanks Doug.
Didnt know about a duomatic, Interesting.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfisk

*F&S Duomatic & Automatic*

Great site right here:

http://hubstripping.wordpress.com/torpedo-duomatic-fs/
http://hubstripping.wordpress.com/fs-torpedo-automatic/


----------



## Luckykat32

*Morrow Hubs*

When did Morrow start making hubs? (from the first page, it looks like they started in 1930/31...is that true?)

If not, & they started earlier, what labels should I be looking for on the late 20s versions?


----------



## Gary Mc

Luckykat32 said:


> When did Morrow start making hubs? (from the first page, it looks like they started in 1930/31...is that true?)
> 
> If not, & they started earlier, what labels should I be looking for on the late 20s versions?




Around 1899/1900.


----------



## bladerunner1955

*Brake dragging a lil?*

New to me was bought as rebuilt and looks good but feels like the brake is dragging just a tad, seems harder to peddel than any of my other bikes. I have herd if the transpher spring is just a tad off it will cause this feeling.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Musselman Coaster Brake Cut-A-Way Salesman's Demo hub*

Musselman Coaster Brake Cut-A-Way Salesmen's Demo hub
Murray Ohio Mfg. Co.
Cleveland, Ohio USA


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model D Coaster Brake Cut-A-Way Salesman's Demo hub*

New Departure Model D Coaster Brake Cut-A-Way Salesman's Demo hub
First sold December 1933 & in continued production into the 1950's.


----------



## Gary Mc

*NOS New Departure Model M with Oiler Port front hub*

NOS New Departure Model M with Oiler Port front hub

Sold Late teens to 1930 (overlapping Model SM which began in 1927).  The Model M began in 1906 without the oiler port which was added circa 1918.


----------



## Gary Mc

*NOS New Departure Model SM front hub*

NOS New Departure Model SM front hub

Produced 1927 to 1935.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Pre-1933 Columbia front hub*

Pre-1933 Columbia front hub

This version is chrome plated so most likely 1928-1933.


----------



## jd56

*2 spd Komet Super*



37fleetwood said:


> Komet Hub




Appears to be a 2 speed kickback. Don't own it but, am considering buying it.
The scripting on the Brake Arm "Super", and on the Hub "F&S. C"

Anyone know anything about or have a breakdown of this *Komet "Super"* hub? I did find the parts breakdown for the Komet 161 (Sachs)....not sure why there is no breakdown on the "Super" though. I have researched and see that the suffix "C" could be a number of different suffixes...like "D".

Anyone ever owned one and if so how well do they perform? Like the other 2 speed kickbacks?

I wasn't aware there was a 2 speed Komet hub? Or is it a typical single speed coaster brake?

http://sheldonbrown.com/sutherland/CB-IGH-2-sachs.pdf











Then I found this on RRB site
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=33551


----------



## dougfisk

*Komet kickback*



jd56 said:


> ...Appears to be a 2 speed kickback...Anyone know anything about or have a breakdown of this *Komet "Super"* hub? I did find the parts breakdown for the Komet 161 (Sachs)....not sure why there is no breakdown on the "Super" though. I have researched and see that the suffix "C" could be a number of different suffixes...like "D".
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a 2 speed Komet hub? Or is it a typical single speed coaster brake?
> 
> Then I found this on RRB site
> http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=33551




F&S made 2 speed hubs... but they were not called "Komet".  The diagram, pic, and link you posted are that of a single speed coaster hub.  The F&S built 2 speed hubs were called "Torpedo Duomatic" and "Torpedo Automatic".  The diameter of the hub is noticeably larger.


----------



## Catman

Anyone ever hear of a NEW DEPARTURE MODEL H COASTER HUB in any context circa 1920. I can provide pics


----------



## rustjunkie

Catman said:


> Anyone ever hear of a NEW DEPARTURE MODEL H COASTER HUB in any context circa 1920. I can provide pics





Pics plz, the model H I've seen were for the crank hangar in (I'm guessing) a sidewalk bike or tricycle.


----------



## Catman

rustjunkie said:


> Pics plz, the model H I've seen were for the crank hangar in (I'm guessing) a sidewalk bike or tricycle.


----------



## Catman

Will send pics as soon as I figure out how


----------



## Catman




----------



## Catman

Hope this helps!


----------



## Catman

rustjunkie said:


> Pics plz, the model H I've seen were for the crank hangar in (I'm guessing) a sidewalk bike or tricycle.



Cant seem to view the pic you sent


----------



## mickeyc

First time with a ND model A hub...can't figure out how to start taking it apart...any help appreciated.

Mike


----------



## rustjunkie

Catman said:


> Hope this helps!




http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/whos-seen-has-a-tricycle-with-a-coaster-brake.98612/


----------



## catfish




----------



## curtis odom

Dang, I do not have a cutaway WD in my collection, too cool. I do have a Model A factory cutaway.



Gary Mc said:


> *New Departure Model WD Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO pics*
> 
> New Departure Model WD Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO


----------



## Catman

catfish said:


> View attachment 371916 View attachment 371917 View attachment 371918 View attachment 371919 View attachment 371920 View attachment 371921 View attachment 371922 View attachment 371923



Thanks! Sorry for the long delay. Much appreciated!!


----------



## Catman

Thanks for the perfect response and pics!!!


----------



## dirt rider

fantastic info thank you !!!


----------



## srfndoc

I’m refreshing a ND model D hub and ordered some replacement parts. The transfer spring I received is quite a bit different than the one installed. It’s slightly narrower with a different shaped protrusion:






Has anyone seen this on replacement parts? My original one seems fine so I may just use it. Also, the last time I rebuilt this model hub I ended up with a slight shift to the left when the tire was mounted in the frame (it wasn’t centered). What could cause this?

Finally, the disc pack in this hub only measures .71" even though it has the correct number of discs (12 steel and 11 bronze).  I assume its correct to add another of each to get the thickness of the pack to .75", correct?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99

srfndoc said:


> I’m refreshing a ND model D hub and ordered some replacement parts. The transfer spring I received is quite a bit different than the one installed. It’s slightly narrower with a different shaped protrusion:
> 
> View attachment 1258757
> 
> Has anyone seen this on replacement parts? My original one seems fine so I may just use it. Also, the last time I rebuilt this model hub I ended up with a slight shift to the left when the tire was mounted in the frame (it wasn’t centered). What could cause this?
> 
> Finally, the disc pack in this hub only measures .71" even though it has the correct number of discs (12 steel and 11 bronze).  I assume its correct to add another of each to get the thickness of the pack to .75", correct?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



the transfer spring is an aftermarket spring, they work just as well.


about the shift to the left, I would say something is loose inside, whether slop in bearing or another internal.

Did you set the axle to 1-1/8" past the dust cap on the non drive side?


regarding the disc pack, the answer is yes to your question..


----------



## srfndoc

The shift to the left was caused by excessive dishing on that side due to the spokes being trued unevenly. I redid the truing and it was good to go. 

It’s all back together, thanks for the additional info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99

srfndoc said:


> The shift to the left was caused by excessive dishing on that side due to the spokes being trued unevenly. I redid the truing and it was good to go.
> 
> It’s all back together, thanks for the additional info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



misunderstood your shift to the left comment, I thought it was the hub kicking left when braking.

glad you rectified it


----------



## bon

Just wondering, are the sprockets interchangeable between ND, Morrow and Bendix screw types?


----------



## ricobike

bon said:


> Just wondering, are the sprockets interchangeable between ND, Morrow and Bendix screw types?



Morrow and Bendix, yes, and I believe Musselmen too.  I believe New Departure has their own thread, but I have been able to get an ND cog on a Bendix hub, but not a Bendix cog on a ND hub.  I'm not sure how that's possible, but I tried a few times and got that result.


----------



## RustySprockets

ricobike said:


> Morrow and Bendix, yes, and I believe Musselmen too.  I believe New Departure has their own thread, but I have been able to get an ND cog on a Bendix hub, but not a Bendix cog on a ND hub.  I'm not sure how that's possible, but I tried a few times and got that result.




Maybe the same thread pitch but different thread depth?  Shallow peaks might fit in deep grooves, but not the other way around.  That's my guess.


----------



## bloo

New departure axles and axle nuts are a standard thread, but slightly oversize and normal nuts wont thread on. My guess is they did the same thing to the cog.


----------



## Barfbucket

Armless coaster brakes. I have three. They all appear the same but have no makers mark or different makers marks.
Musselman model 1931. 


Musselman model 93.


No makers mark


I’ve rebuilt two and they work, the one with no makers mark needs to be rebuilt so the brake catches, a common problem it seems as all three had non working coaster brakes when I got the bicycles.


----------

